# TTS suspension on TTS 2016



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I hv just collected my TTS last 3 days back and I notice that the suspension seems to be very hard! Each time I go across a small bump or potholes, the "thug" sound is quite loud!

I hv driven a 2015 TT S-Line but it wasn't hard like this.

Can someone pls advise if this is normal for a TTS?

Thks very much.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

there is someone here with this problem regarding the rear suspensions, too noisy on a not flat road or pothole...but I can assure you with magnetic ride or not, rear suspensions make loud noise.
normal or not, the car seems to work perfectly so I can't tell you more..


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I must admit, I am finding the ride rather firm after coming from an Audi A5. It's probably firmer than the MINI Cooper S I had. When the tyres need replacing I'll switch to non run-flat. They should makes things a bit more comfortable.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

There's your problem...run flats are nasty.

You'll notice better handling once you get rid of them as well.

Also just check the transport blocks haven't been left in situ.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly, run flats are already hard so them plus TT's suspension are a bad mix!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Mine is fine. Used to it form the mk2. Drove with magnetic turned on most of the time.

Does it help it you switch the drive select to "comfort". Not sure what that does but I'm guessing it softens the suspension.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have big sounds even in comfort..


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

The TTS doesn't have run-flat as standard though, correct?


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

What size wheels are you running? Mine is on 20's and I tend to leave in comfort unless you can find a smooth patch of tarmac. Ride is still acceptable. I came from a TTS with 19's.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

SussexRob said:


> The TTS doesn't have run-flat as standard though, correct?


I don't think so, mine didn't come with run flats.

The ride is certainly very firm on the TTS, both in comfort and dynamic modes. I've noticed driving over speed bumps just a little too fast makes a hell of a bang. The firm ride also doesn't make it a great motorway cruiser, but never expected or wanted it to be.

All a small price to pay for the TTS's excellent handling, grip seems literally endless!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

There's a known issue with rear suspensions on S3/TTS, particularly noticeable over speed bumps: you'll ear a kind of hard bang. Audi is replacing the top dumping cap of the dumper. My tts does the same, it doesn't bother me to much, I might ask Audi when doing the first service what they think, I'm not to fancy to tear apart the rear axe.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

dizlet said:


> Mine is fine. Used to it form the mk2. Drove with magnetic turned on most of the time.
> 
> Does it help it you switch the drive select to "comfort". Not sure what that does but I'm guessing it softens the suspension.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thks a lot for sharing. Is there a way to switch on / off the Magnetic Ride on the TTS I wonder?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

BHL said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is fine. Used to it form the mk2. Drove with magnetic turned on most of the time.
> ...


No, best you can do is Comfort, or Comfort in Individual


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

tommyknocker said:


> There's a known issue with rear suspensions on S3/TTS, particularly noticeable over speed bumps: you'll ear a kind of hard bang. Audi is replacing the top dumping cap of the dumper. My tts does the same, it doesn't bother me to much, I might ask Audi when doing the first service what they think, I'm not to fancy to tear apart the rear axe.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Seriously, I agree with U for not wanting Audi to tear my car suspension apart esp. when the car is hardly a week old! Wat I hv dun is to reduce the tyre pressure on both front and rear. This helps to a certain extend but still the "thug" sound is still very pronounced!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

from what i read on other forums they'll replace both rear bumpers. this is affecting S3/Rs3/TTs (guess also tt) with magnetic ride. latest construction ones are free of this. 
it's a big intervent for a little problem, too scared to trigger more glitches after. but apparently people is very pissed, at least in italy, many customers replaced the dumpers.



BHL said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> > There's a known issue with rear suspensions on S3/TTS, particularly noticeable over speed bumps: you'll ear a kind of hard bang. Audi is replacing the top dumping cap of the dumper. My tts does the same, it doesn't bother me to much, I might ask Audi when doing the first service what they think, I'm not to fancy to tear apart the rear axe.
> ...


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Thks a lot for your feedback. I will bring this up with the local dealer here and see wat they hv to say with regards to the dumpers.



tommyknocker said:


> from what i read on other forums they'll replace both rear bumpers. this is affecting S3/Rs3/TTs (guess also tt) with magnetic ride. latest construction ones are free of this.
> it's a big intervent for a little problem, too scared to trigger more glitches after. but apparently people is very pissed, at least in italy, many customers replaced the dumpers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

My rear strut mounts are being replaced at Wolverhampton Audi today under warranty as I have had the same thudding suspension along with a software update. As mentioned above it is a known fault that Audi are aware of, should have my car back tomorrow and hopefully thud free!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Jasonoldschool said:


> My rear strut mounts are being replaced at Wolverhampton Audi today under warranty as I have had the same thudding suspension along with a software update. As mentioned above it is a known fault that Audi are aware of, should have my car back tomorrow and hopefully thud free!


Let us know how you get on as if it works I will escalate my complaint to Audi CS as dealer is refusing to acknowledge a problem!


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > My rear strut mounts are being replaced at Wolverhampton Audi today under warranty as I have had the same thudding suspension along with a software update. As mentioned above it is a known fault that Audi are aware of, should have my car back tomorrow and hopefully thud free!
> ...


I will do.....there's some pretty bumpy roads around the dealers so I will know fairly quickly if the problem is solved.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

May I know wether it is a rear strut mount problem or the dumpers as indicated here? Thks



Jasonoldschool said:


> My rear strut mounts are being replaced at Wolverhampton Audi today under warranty as I have had the same thudding suspension along with a software update. As mentioned above it is a known fault that Audi are aware of, should have my car back tomorrow and hopefully thud free!


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

I have just collected my car and can confirm that my thudding suspension has been fixed. The dealer replaced the upper strut mounts on the rear. The car feels so much more composed and no thud on bumpy roads. Audi, according to the dealer are fully aware of the issues with TTS rear suspension.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Jasonoldschool said:


> I have just collected my car and can confirm that my thudding suspension has been fixed. The dealer replaced the upper strut mounts on the rear. The car feels so much more composed and no thud on bumpy roads. Audi, according to the dealer are fully aware of the issues with TTS rear suspension.


Cheers, I will send something through to Audi CS tomorrow!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

BHL said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is fine. Used to it form the mk2. Drove with magnetic turned on most of the time.
> ...


you used to be able to on the mk2. now your best bet is to go into individual and turn everything to dynamic except suspension.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Jasonoldschool said:


> I have just collected my car and can confirm that my thudding suspension has been fixed. The dealer replaced the upper strut mounts on the rear. The car feels so much more composed and no thud on bumpy roads. Audi, according to the dealer are fully aware of the issues with TTS rear suspension.


Was your car a MY16 or MY17? I wonder if its been fixed on the MY17.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

thks a lot for your advise.. hv not setup anything on individual as I was on auto and comfort due to the hard suspension. I thot I hv made a wrong choice in buying the TTS -



dizlet said:


> BHL said:
> 
> 
> > dizlet said:
> ...


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

dizlet said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > I have just collected my car and can confirm that my thudding suspension has been fixed. The dealer replaced the upper strut mounts on the rear. The car feels so much more composed and no thud on bumpy roads. Audi, according to the dealer are fully aware of the issues with TTS rear suspension.
> ...


My car was registered August 2015.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The stiff ride can make run of he mill journeys a little uncomfortable but I think it really makes the difference when you're booting it round a bend and the car feels really stable


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

I have contacted the Dealer Principal and was asked to bring in my car for final inspection as I suspect they will tear my car apart to replace the rear suspension system which is the lightly culprit for the "thug" noise! I'm against this idea but watelse can I do???



BHL said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> > There's a known issue with rear suspensions on S3/TTS, particularly noticeable over speed bumps: you'll ear a kind of hard bang. Audi is replacing the top dumping cap of the dumper. My tts does the same, it doesn't bother me to much, I might ask Audi when doing the first service what they think, I'm not to fancy to tear apart the rear axe.
> ...


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

After discovering it wasn't just me I've booked the TTS in to have this sorted out, the roads near me aren't what you would call the best and after SWMBO said she didn't want to travel anywhere that might have bumps in the road because of the noise I thought I'd better get it sorted out. It's in next Wednesday and as soon as it's been played with and I discover how it's worked I will report back. Fingers well and truly crossed.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

placeborick said:


> The stiff ride can make run of he mill journeys a little uncomfortable but I think it really makes the difference when you're booting it round a bend and the car feels really stable


I personally think my TTS handles best with the suspension set to Comfort. I recall seeing a few articles on the mk3 TTS where people have come to that same conclusion. However you like the car to handle, it's night and day better than the suspension on the mk2 TTS...


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

On a track dynamic suspension is almost certainly going to be the better option however, like Piker Mark, in the real world on UK roads I find comfort a better balance, it's still tight and controlled but I have found that dynamic can be a bit unsettled by uneven surfaces at speed, where the comfort setting soaks it up a bit more.


----------

